# Progesterone Support



## johners (Feb 13, 2008)

I found out on Sunday that our first attempt at IVF failed. I am really upset and wondered if it was something I did wrong.

We were given Progesterone injections to take in the 2WW but got confused and for the first week we didn't use the long green needles (as thought these were only for drawing the liquid up), we used the shorter grey needles. After seeing a post on FF we queried it and changed needles in the second week.

Does anyone know if this could have resulted in the failed cycle.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

from what little I understand is that as long as it goes into the muscle..I suppose it depends how long the needles are which you used...you should ask your clinic I think
Nikki


----------

